# Routing Problems



## MikeyWines (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi,

I am new to FreeBSD.I am having some configuration issues with routing I am doing some experiment with some PC's that are not connected to the internet. I am trying to configure some PCs to act as routers. 

The network topology is as follows:

Laptop->FreeBSD RouterA-> FreeBSD RouterB -> PC

FreeBSD Router A & B has 2 NICs each, the configurations:


```
Laptop: I.P: 192.168.11.1
        Netmask: 255.255.255.0
        Default Gateway: 192.168.11.2
Router A: NIC1(r10): 192.168.11.2
          NIC2(Bge0): 192.168.10.3
Router B: NIC1(r10): 192.168.12.2
          NIC2(Bge0): 192.168.10.2
PC: IP 192.168.12.1  
    Netmask: 255.255.255.0
    D.G: 192.168.12.2
```
Here is the rc.conf file:

```
ROUTERA: gateway_enable="YES"
         ifconfig_bge0="inet 192.168.10.3 netmask 255.255.255.0"
         ifconfig_r10="inet 192.168.11.2 netmask 255.255.255.0"
         static_routes="LAN1"
         route_LAN1="-net 192.168.12.0/24 192.168.10.2"
```


```
ROUTERB: gateway_enable="YES"
         ifconfig_bge0="inet 192.168.10.2 netmask 255.255.255.0"
         ifconfig_r10="inet 192.168.12.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"
         static_routes="LAN2"
         route_LAN2"-net 192.168.11.0/24 192.168.10.3"
```

NOTE that I did a test where I have removed the static route and put a default route in Router A as defaultrouter="192.168.10.2" and B as defaultrouter="192.168.10.3"
I get the same results as below with the default routes as well.

```
PING tests:
192.168.11.1(PING)192.168.12.1 = 100% packet loss
192.168.11.1(PING)192.168.12.2 = 100% packet received
192.168.12.1(PING)192.168.11.2 = 100% packet received.
Router A ping 192.168.11.1 & 192.168.12.1 = 100% packet loss
Router B ping 192.168.11.1 & 192.168.12.1 = 100% packet loss
Router A ping router B = 100% packet received.
```

Could you please advise what is wrong here?


----------



## aragon (Aug 27, 2010)

MikeyWines said:
			
		

> Could you please advise what is wrong here?


You didn't use tcpdump(1) to troubleshoot it?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 28, 2010)

Check the cable between router A and B.


----------



## MikeyWines (Aug 28, 2010)

The cable between Router A & B is a cross wire one I've checked it & even replaced it with another one. Seems to be working fine as I did some ping test:
Router A: 
Ping 192.168.12.2 = 100% packet received
Ping 192.168.12.1 = 100% packet loss

Router B:
Ping 192.168.11.2 = 100% packet received
Ping 192.168.11.1 = 100% packet loss

How can I reach both subnets but cannot ping the hosts on these subnets even with static routes configured in the /etc/rc.conf.Am I missing something here?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 28, 2010)

Like aragon said, use tcpdump(1) on relevant interfaces to see where traffic stops (i.e. arrives without being replied to). This may still be a simple routing problem where return traffic gets lost.


----------

